# Good car insurance companies in Portugal?



## BellaLuna

Ola,

Can anyone recommend good auto insurance companies in Portugal? I'm planning to bring my car from the US and would like to contact a few different companies to get rate quotes etc. Thanks!

Christina


----------



## mdexpat

segurodirecto.pt

Don´t know why they dont have an English website.


----------



## Margot

None is good. All will try to avoid paying when it is needed!


----------



## tonyk

Hi BellaLuna,

I am in Myrtle Beach, SC and was hoping to take a car from here to Portugal. CAUTION: check our "matriculation". This can cost a small fortune and I have been advised against taking a car with me. You may have done this but if not please be warned to check it out.


----------



## PETERFC

*Car insurance*

Car insurance

Go to Google and put segurodirecto.pt as it is here you will get a result 
like Seguro Directo - Página Principal - [ Translate this page ] you need to click on the translate this page. Now you have an English version. Now try that each time you find a site not in English it works almost every time. Just do not put the WWW into a Google search.

For more go to Google and type in car insurance portugal any you find. Some may have a translate this page at the side of the result. If so click on the translate this page and see. 

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## christopherp552

*Have you tried getting online quotes?*

I think that the best way to choose a good car insurance company is through online comparison sites. This way, you get several quotes from different car insurance companies in just a few minutes. Just keep in mind that cheap deals doesn't always mean good deals. Consider other factors such as:
1. customer support
2. financial stability
3. is the company recognized in the area?

Good luck!


----------



## John999

*foreign reg*

Hi Christina
Portuguese law only allows a foreign reg vehicle in the country, up to 90 days a year, after that you might get a ticket, if they stop you. Some time ago you were allowed up to 180 days but, you had to pay the equivalent to 90 days of Portuguese road tax to be really legal. The law has change and after 90 days you are at risk. Be careful, areas like Caldas da Rainha and Torres vedras have a police team that every day is looking for foreign reg vehicles, and, loads of expats have been already booked in does areas
John 999


----------



## siobhanwf

Having used Zurich since we arrived we have now moved to IBEX insurance who are registered in Gibraltar. They are registered with LLoyds.

I will dig out contact details and post then later. 

The cost of insurance this year with them was HALF what was being asked by Zurich. With two cars we were given a 10% discount.


They also do a yearly travel insurance policy as a VERY reasonable rate.


----------



## tonyk

Thanks for this info .... the Forum works well eh?!


----------



## John999

*car*

Remember that EU reg vehicles get to Portugal without a visa, so in general they get away with “murder” for a while, but you will have a stamp in your passport, and you will be booked, the first time the police stops you if you have been here for more than 3 months. Unless you are thinking to legalize your Honda, the best thing is leave it and buy one over here
John 999


----------



## siobhanwf

siobhanwf said:


> Having used Zurich since we arrived we have now moved to IBEX insurance who are registered in Gibraltar. They are registered with LLoyds.
> 
> I will dig out contact details and post then later.
> 
> The cost of insurance this year with them was HALF what was being asked by Zurich. With two cars we were given a 10% discount.
> 
> 
> They also do a yearly travel insurance policy as a VERY reasonable rate.


The name of the contact at IBEX is Faye
[email protected]


----------



## tonyk

Thanks Siobhan, I am there in a couple of weeks and will make contact.

Tony K


----------



## BellaLuna

John999 said:


> Remember that EU reg vehicles get to Portugal without a visa, so in general they get away with “murder” for a while, but you will have a stamp in your passport, and you will be booked, the first time the police stops you if you have been here for more than 3 months. Unless you are thinking to legalize your Honda, the best thing is leave it and buy one over here
> John 999


Yes, I would want to legalize my car...I don't want to be an outlaw! Especially when trying to make a home in a new country. I called the Portuguese Consulate and they are sending information on what to do to bring the car over.

Muito obrigada to everyone for all the advice


----------



## Amsterdam08

*Finding a good doctor*

I found this website helps you find a great doctor or dentist through reviews and recommendations. Its a great website to find information when relocating


----------

